# وحدات معالجة المياه بالتناضح العكسي R.O systems



## العشماوى حديدى (9 يونيو 2009)

عندي جهاز تنقية المياه من الاملاح عن طريق الاغشية الشبه منفذة membrane 
بعد مدة ارتفعت الاملاح وزاد تدفق الماء تقريبا المهم انى حاولت غسل membrane 
بالماء والخبط الخفيف عليها حتى تخرج ما بها من عوالق و استطاعت فقط ان تخفض نسبة الاملاح 50 ملي فقط اي قراءة الـ tds كانت في مصدر المياه 330 وبعد الفلتر 280
فهل يجب تغيير الفلتر ام انه بالغسيل يمكن اصلاحه وكيف يمكننى غسله بطريقة افضل


----------



## العشماوى حديدى (11 يونيو 2009)

لا احد من المهندسين عنده فكرة عن هذا النوع من اجهزة تنقية المياه!!!!!!!!
والحقيقة ان ثمن membrane الخاص بهذا الجهاز الذي يصل سعته 75gpd
300 جنيه مصري يعنى تستحق الاصلاح 
خصوصا انها جهاز منزلي وليست خاصة بالاغراض الصناعية


----------



## محمود كمياء (11 يونيو 2009)

اريد ان اعرف كم عمر هذا الممبران وم هى المواد الكميائية التى تغسل بها


----------



## علي الطابعي (2 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اخي الكريم العشماوي احب ان اخبرك ان الممبرين خاصتك لم يعد صالح للعمل بتاتا وغسلك للمبرين لن يجدي لئن الممبرين قد تفتحت اغشيته للاسف عليك بشراء قطعة جديدة. اما عمر الممبرين فيعتمد على امور عديدة اهمها الاستخدام الصحيح ونوعية المياه وتبديل الفلاتر الاولية التي تحمي للممبرين وكمية الاستهلاك وغيرها من الاسباب فاذا كان كل شئ منضبط فقد يطول عمره من 2-4 سنوات


----------



## علي الطابعي (2 يناير 2010)

كما احب ان ضايف كبف عرفت ان الممبرين السبب اذ ان الماء الصالح قد يختلط مع الماء الغير صالح للشرب في احدى المراحل لذلك يجب ان تتاكد ان السبب هو المبرين فاذا تاكدت من ذلك حينها ارجع الى النصيحة باستبدال الممبرين وشكرا


----------

